# Einheitliche Handhabung zur Genehmigung von legalen Biketrails & Bikeparks in Hessen



## muellerh (14. Oktober 2010)

In Hessen werden Bikeparks und MTB Trails nach einheitlichen Vorgaben als legal genehmigt.
Hierzu müssen verschiedene Vorgaben eingehalten werden.

Ich begrüße diese Vorgehnsweise deshalb, weil nun endlich Klarheit geschaffen wird und MTB Sportler dann auch genau wissen was legal ist und was nicht!

Dies ist auch dahin gehend interessant da bestehende Bikeparks und MTB Trails danach ausgerichtet werden müssen um als llegal weiter genutzt werden zu können.

Durch diese neue Handhabung wird unötiger Ärger vermieden.


----------



## Eike. (14. Oktober 2010)

Richtig sinnvoll ist das ganze natürlich aber nur dann wenn ein Trail nach diesen Vorgaben auch als Trail zu bezeichnen ist und keine Waldautobahn. Sonst ist die einzige Klarheit die man gewinnt die, dass es illegal ist was man da macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (14. Oktober 2010)

Und wie lauten diese Vorgaben???
Und wo findet man die???


----------



## muellerh (15. Oktober 2010)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Und wie lauten diese Vorgaben???
> Und wo findet man die???


 
Wenn jemand eine legalen Trail bauen will, soll er sich bezüglich der Vorgaben tec. an die zuständie BEHÖRDE wenden, diese werden ihm dann genau alles offenlegen was zu beachten ist.

Die zeitherigen Trails und Bikeparks in Hessen befinden sich alle in einer Art Grauzone zwischen legal und ilegal.

Derzeit läuft ein Exmpel für 4 MTB Trails, welche sich in BETRIEB befinden.
Für diese 4 Trails wurden den zuständigen PERSONEN der Maßnahmenkatalog zugesand.
Nun liegt es in deren Hand ob sie bereit sind diese Umzusetzen und die geforderten Auflagen zu erfüllen, ansonsten droht diesen 4 Trails das aus und sie müssen in den Urzustand zurück gebaut werden.

Warten wir mal ab was dabei heraus kommt!


----------



## Micro767 (15. Oktober 2010)

Liest sich wie eine schöne politische Antwort, mit der hier kaum einer was Anfangen kann ! Bestimmt auch nicht der Fragensteller.

2 einfach Fragen und ein schönes drum herum gerede 

Darf man fragen was Du beruflich machst ?

Nichts für ungut !


----------



## EL Pablo (15. Oktober 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was Du beruflich machst ?



Er ist ein Querulant, mehr nicht...


----------



## muellerh (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch einpaar Anmerkungen:
1. Es müssen in Zukunft für legel Trails formalrechtliche Punkte geklärt und erfüllt werden.
Zum Beispiel die Grundstücksfrage und Nutzung:
Hier muss zum der Wald in dem sich der Trail befindet oder befinden soll,zunächst aus dem bestehenden Waldkataster als eigentlicher Wald ausgegliedert werden. Das bedeutet dasß der WALD mit dem damit verbundenen Management und die Verantwortung dann zukünftig allein und ausschließlich dem Eigentümer unterliegen wird. Der bisher für diese Punkte beauftrage Hessenforst wird somit aus diesem Auftrag entbunden und ist somit was die forst- und waldwirtschaftliche Verwaltung, außer wird er zukünftig vonder Verantwortung und Überwachung was die Wegesicherheit innerhalb des Grundstückes betrifft, befreit. Diese Punkte obliegen nun ausschließlich beim jeweiligen Grundstückseigentümer(Waldeigentümer)
Mit dieser Maßnahme gehört der Wald dann formalrechtlich gesehen nicht mehr als Wald in den bestehenden Waldkataster. Auch was die zukünftige Nutzung betrifft so muss dies genau definiert und schriftlich dokumentiert und festgehalten werden.
Eine solche Maßnahme kostet den Eigentümer einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Betrag, der schnell eine fünfstellige Summe ausmachen kann.

2. Muß in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die Haftungs- und Versicherungsproblematik geklärt werden.
Wer ist zum Beispiel für den Bau und Planung des jeweiligen Trails verantwortlich und zuständig
Wer ist auf Dauer für die Unterhaltung und Wartung der Trails zuständig
Wird dieser Trail gewerblich betrieben oder ist kostenfrei für jeden Biker nutzbar
Wie sieht es mit den Öffnungszeiten  des Trails aus?
Wird er ganzjährig oder nur zeitweise betrieben
Ist außerhalb der Betriebszeiten gewährleistet daß er der Trail nicht von unbefugten genutzt werden kann.

3. Es muß dann auch eine Umweltverträglichkeitsstudie für diesen Bereich vorgelegt werden

Dies sind nur mal ein paar Punkte welche zukünftig bei legealen Trails und Bikeparks beachtet werden müssen.

Wie schon erwähnt die zuständigen BEHÖRDEN können hier genauere Auskunft erteilen.


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2010)

...mit anderen Worten: mach das Ding so teuer, dass es keiner mehr probiert 

Wenn ich schon Ausgliederung, Umweltverträglichkeitsstudie und Versicherung höre, sind wir bei Summen, die ein ehrenamtlicher Verein nicht mehr tragen kann...

Na ja, dann Buddeln die Kids halt weiter quer im Wald herum 
gruesse aus NRW
sun909


----------



## codit (16. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wisst aber schon wer hier schreibt?

---> Revierleiter Forstamt Darmstadt

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Sagi (16. Oktober 2010)

muellerh schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt die zuständigen BEHÖRDEN können hier genauere Auskunft erteilen.



Na dann mal her mit den Addressen, die werden sich vor Anfragen ja dann kaum mehr retten können

Es liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, daß hier die BEHÖRDEN als Trailverhinderer auftreten sollen, aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg, und das Argument mit der Kostenkeule erschreckt doch wirklich nur kleine Kinder 

("BEHÖRDEN" könnten sich ja auch mal bürgerfreunldich sehen, aber hier herrscht ja wohl noch Obrigkeitsdenken aus den 30er Jahren)


----------



## splatternick (16. Oktober 2010)

codit schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon wer hier schreibt?
> 
> ---> Revierleiter Forstamt Darmstadt
> 
> ...



 bei den vielen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern scheint mir der betreffende User doch eher aus der Troll-Ecke und nicht aus dem Behörden-Umfeld zu kommen. Der Herr Müller kann (glaub ich) schon die deutsche Rechtschreibung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2010)

dummes gesabbel, herr revierförster müller!

du schmeisst wild bikepark und trails durcheinander. trails sind lange, sich über dutzende kilometer erstreckende wegnetze, auf denen man touren fahren kann, bis man fast vom rad kippt. ein bikepark ist ein regional eingeschränktes, kleines gebiet, meist am hang, wo dem bergabsport gefrönt wird.

ein trail und ein bikepark haben IMHO mitnichten zwingend was miteinader zu tun. mach dich erst mal schlau, bevor du schreibst. und trails werden in der regel nicht gebaut, das wäre doch etwas aufwändig. einzelne spots ja. aber da sind dann meist rampen etc. ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der kilometerlange wege in den wald zimmert.


----------



## Marko S (16. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> dummes gesabbel, herr revierförster müller!
> 
> du schmeisst wild bikepark und trails durcheinander. trails sind lange, sich über dutzende kilometer erstreckende wegnetze, auf denen man touren fahren kann, bis man fast vom rad kippt. ein bikepark ist ein regional eingeschränktes, kleines gebiet, meist am hang, wo dem bergabsport gefrönt wird.
> 
> ein trail und ein bikepark haben IMHO mitnichten zwingend was miteinader zu tun. mach dich erst mal schlau, bevor du schreibst. und trails werden in der regel nicht gebaut, das wäre doch etwas aufwändig. einzelne spots ja. aber da sind dann meist rampen etc. ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der kilometerlange wege in den wald zimmert.




Ich glaube Hr. muellerh schmeißt da gar nicht so viel durcheinander.
Ihr müsst euch nur die Auffassung einer solchen Amtsperson vom Forst anschauen.
Ich drücke das jetzt mal vereinfacht und provokativ aus.
MTB fahren ist nach deren Ansicht nur auf breiten Wegen (3 Meter Regel) zulässig.
Das heißt jeder schmale Weg ist ein Trail und der ist wenn da gefahren werden soll zu Genehmigung vorzulegen.
Natürlich nach den oben beschriebenen Vorgaben von Hr. muellerh.
Aus einer solchen Sicht ergibt das doch alles einen Sinn, nur mit der Wirklichkeit hat das natürlich nichts zu tun.

Das ganze ist natürlich nur eine Interpretation meinerseits.
Vielleicht kann Hr. muellerh seine Definition von Trail und was aus seiner Sicht ein für MTB zulässiger Weg ist schildern.

Viele Grüße aus FFM
Marko


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf die Regelungen gespannt. Ich hoffe nur, dass bestehende Bikeparks hierdurch nicht kaputt gemacht werden sollen.


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich glaube Hr. muellerh schmeißt da gar nicht so viel durcheinander.
> Ihr müsst euch nur die Auffassung einer solchen Amtsperson vom Forst anschauen.



Naja, das ist sicherlich nicht der Förster Hartmunt Müller.
@splatternick, schrieb es ja schon.
Ich weis nicht was Förster Müller dazu sagen wird, wenn jemand sich als er ausgibt.
Das kann durchaus ein rechtliches Nachspiel geben.
Ich glaube ich mache mir den Spass, und informiere unseren lieben Oberförster 

*Staatliche Stellen kommunizieren nicht auf diese Weise.*

Lasst euch nicht von einen Troll provozieren!

Ray


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehe gerade, muellerh hat kalte Füsse bekommen und seinen Account gelöscht.

Ray


----------



## f.topp (17. Oktober 2010)

was muellerh da geschrieben hat kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Bei einem treffen mit forstleuten von Hessenforst wurde das ähnlich formuliert. 
Hessenforst will keine mtbs abseits der breiten forstwege. Deshalb wird hier absichtlich die latte mit absurden auflagen und verfahren hochgehängt um den mtb sport zu behindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinz-mueller (17. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, muellerh hat kalte Füsse bekommen und seinen Account gelöscht.
> 
> Ray


 

Herr Ray ich möchte eines klarstellen, daß ich keine kalten Füsse bekommen habe, sondern ich mich einfach mit meinem richtigen Namen angemeldet habe. Deshalb habe ich den früheren Account gelöscht.


----------



## Konaschaf (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr Müller, bei aller Liebe....
was bringt es einem durchschnittlich intelligentem Mann (zumindest bin ich davon bis jetzt ausgegangen) im Erwachsenenstadium ständig zu provozieren und erst bei Behörden (im besonderen Beispiel Bikepark Beerfelden) Ärger zu machen und alles was die Kanalisierung des MTB-Sports angeht zu erschweren und zu behindern? Aber damit nicht genug, Sie stellen sich als Klarsteller hin, verbreiten aber nichts als Fehlinformationen und Diffamierungen und nebenbei, von mir aus können Sie sich unter 12 verschiedenen Namen anmelden, es ändert nichts daran, dass Sie einfach keiner Ernst nimmt. Das in bestimmten Teilen dieses Forums eine Hetzkampagne gegen Sie laufen soll ist lächerlich und schlicht nicht wahr, noch viel lächerlicher ist aber, dass Sie anscheinend nichts anderes zu tun haben als weiter anderen Menschen das Leben schwer zu machen die eigentlich nur in Ruhe Radfahren wollen und Ihnen doch bis jetzt weder was getan haben noch einen brennenden Kackhaufen vor dir Tür gelegt haben.
Sie scheinen auch nicht zu kapieren, dass Sie mit ihrem Tun keineswegs zur Entspannung der Situation beitragen oder einen Dialog fördern, der dringend nötig wäre.

Wenn Sie eine Hetzkampagne gegen sich möchten oder den Ton in Sachen Bikepark und Trails im Bereich Odenwald verschärfen möchten, schicken Sie mir eine PN, ich (und nur ich-nicht wir) seh mal nach was ich mit lokaler und Fachpresse gegen Sie tun kann und evtl gibts doch nen brennenden Haufen vor die Tür - wenn Sie dieses Niveau möchten, bitte. Und nein ich werde mich weder per PN noch hier auf eine Diskussion mit Ihnen einlassen....das wäre in etwa so wie einem durstigen Pferd zu erklären, dass es nicht aus einem Putzeimer saufen soll, also sinnlos. Ich werde jegliche PN von Ihnen hier öffentlich posten.

Ach und noch was, bevor ich es vergesse....wenn Sie schon  zum Klug********rn in diesem Forum sind, geben Sie sich bitte zum Thema Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ein klein wenig mehr Mühe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
A. K. (Voller Name und Telefonnummer auf berechtigte Anfrage)

PS: Falls mir noch was geistreiches einfällt werde ich diesen Post ergänzen.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest eins scheint jetzt klar : 

Sollte der lustige Threadersteller wirklich Heinz heissen, kann er nicht der Forstamtsleiter sein, denn der heisst H******. 

Edit sagt verständnisvoll: Auch ein Forstamtsleiter hat eine Privatsphäre, also lass ich das mal lieber mit dem Vornamen in voller Länge.

Es gilt weiterhin und jetzt erst recht: Don´t feed the trolls!


----------



## Andreas (18. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema wird geschlossen, da die Diskussion leider nicht konstruktiv ist und meiner Meinung nach zu verbal geführt wird.

Ausserdem sollte man bedenken: Wer beim Fussball die rote Karte fordert sollte selbst eine bekommen!


----------

